# Brown bread has more calories than white bread.. whaaat!?



## Jay_x

So I made myself a yummy low fat cheese, cucumber & salad sandwhich on wholemeal granary bread & took a glimpse at the carories in a slice.. it's 104. I looked at the loaf of white bread that OH eats & it's 101 calories a slice.. I know it's only 3 calories difference but sooo wasn't expecting that :wacko:


----------



## Inge

Ive noticed that too. I think granary bread is higher in calories too (not sure)
I think of it as calories is energy right? The more energy you get the more you can burn off. You need a certain amount of calories a day to funtion and as long as those calories are healthy one's it should be ok. Fat and saturated fat are the things you have to look out for :winkwink:


----------

